# How can I delete an individual post?



## bud23 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, how can I delete an individual post? Also can I edit my thread like on other forums?


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 22, 2009)

??? I dont know either


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 22, 2009)

You can't...


----------



## blueberry1 (May 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You can't...


what is up with those purply plants of yours. Is that natural???


----------



## tom__420 (May 12, 2009)

Yup it is natural bro, just that strains genetics. It is just a bagseed though, I don't know what strain it actually is


----------



## GrowTech (May 16, 2009)

bud23 said:


> Well, how can I delete an individual post? Also can I edit my thread like on other forums?


you need an rollitup elite membership for that which you can find out more about at here


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> you need an rollitup elite membership for that which you can find out more about at here


I have elite membership and I can't edit or delete anything older than a few hours???

I don't know if you actually get all that stuff they tell you you get. Sorta shady if you ask me.


----------

